# How many grams of coffee.



## Busy bee coffee (Oct 16, 2019)

Hi guys, quick question, for cappuccino, flat white etc how many grams of quality ground coffee would you use?

the coffee company I'm in talks with say they recommend 19grams of quality ground coffee beans per drink, but suggested I could use single shot which is 7.5grams, or a double shot that's 15 grams or for best taste to use 19grams per coffee?

seems a vast difference in profit from 7.5 grams per coffee to 19 grams! That's almost treble the difference.

what would you guys suggest?

obviously I'm going to experiment with all 3 but just seeing what you experienced guys think?

thank you

Johnny


----------



## Junglebert (Jan 7, 2019)

19g is a pretty standard 'double' shot. Think about Decent quality coffee as much as profits!


----------



## Busy bee coffee (Oct 16, 2019)

Yes yes I get that! but my point is if I'm selling a standard coffee, then that's single shot? And if the person wants a double shot then no problem but there's an extra say 40p charge as a apposed to a standard coffee which is a single shot?

or do you do a double shot as standard?

I'm new to this so bare with me lol


----------



## Junglebert (Jan 7, 2019)

A double is a standard shot in a milk based drink sold in a coffee shop isn't it? Then extra shots for the hardcore at extra cost. A 7.5g shot is going to be rather lost in a 12 oz milk drink


----------



## Junglebert (Jan 7, 2019)

Have you been out and bought coffees from all the shops and vans in your area? That might be a good thing to,do, check what the competitors are doing.


----------



## Busy bee coffee (Oct 16, 2019)

Cool I'm with you.

thanks


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

If it's any help, Starbucks handily tell you how many shots they use in each of their drinks.


----------



## Busy bee coffee (Oct 16, 2019)

Oh really, thank you, appreciate the help


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

One factor is the coffee and portafilter/machine used, some coffees will touch the screen at 18g, some won't, depends on bean density and you may have to down dose some. Some coffees I roast are like that.

Best test is to load up 18g and see if the puck touches the shower screen, to be sure you can run some water through the group first, load the PF, then unload it. I think if you can do 18g, it guarantees people will taste coffee in the milk drink. Some places use such over roasted beans that all you can taste is bitter in the milk drink, they think that's good as they use less coffee. You obviously don't want to be that type of place.

Then taste it, not all coffees are good in milk drinks...even though they can be fine as espresso or Americano etc..and vice versa. You might even find you need to downdoase a little depending on drink volume.


----------



## Busy bee coffee (Oct 16, 2019)

Thank you very much, I'm learning every day as much as I can, I will be attending a barista course too, just trying to build as much knowledge as I can so that when I attend the course I can absorb that little bit more.

thank you very much mate

johnny


----------



## HBLP (Sep 23, 2018)

Lots of on-the-verge of specialty (and a few proper specialty places) in the UK will do 1 shot in a cappuccino, 2 shots in a flat white or a latte, and an espresso as a double. Then you get the option of a small weak drink, a small stronger drink, or a large weak drink.

Usually when they pull singles for a cappuccino, they don't use a different basket or anything, but rather just throw away half the output (using a double spout) or if they're lucky to get cappuccino orders in pairs they use the one double shot for both drinks. The reason that an extra shot tends to only cost 40p extra or whatever in places that do singles as standard is that they usually just throw that second half of the double away!

Changing from a single shot to a double shot basket is not a good experience and not one that any cafes I know would take on.


----------



## ETES (Dec 31, 2019)

HBLP said:


> Changing from a single shot to a double shot basket is not a good experience and not one that any cafes I know would take on.


 yeah no-one I know does this.. totally screws workflow.


----------



## L-A (Jan 7, 2020)

Very useful info - thanks!


----------

